# good, large inventory for paracord/lanyard parts



## voodoogreg (Dec 31, 2005)

I am looking for a larger online or brick and mortar company that carries a large and varied inventory of thin diameter paracord and hardware like end snaps of different styles. I put this here and not BST because i want a company.(nothing against the fine CPF member's, but I want a large variety of thing's, and I don't use paypal at the moment)

Besides berkley point anyone got a fav? VDG


----------



## CLHC (Dec 31, 2005)

I think there's TadGear and REI. Those two I know off the top of my head.—"Perma-frost" you see! Hope the answer is directed to what you're looking for.


----------



## ksbman (Dec 31, 2005)

u-braid-it has a excellent selection of paracord.


----------



## Greg (Dec 31, 2005)

I think CountryComm has paracord, not too sure about the lanyard accessories thought.

Greg


----------



## voodoogreg (Dec 31, 2005)

CHC said:


> I think there's TadGear and REI. Those two I know off the top of my head.—"Perma-frost" you see! Hope the answer is directed to what your looking for.



 you da man! Thanks for the links bro! VDG


----------



## Lmtfi (Dec 31, 2005)

I don't know that you can find them both in the same B&M store. (I think the web is FAR ahead of any B&M store on these items.

I use u-braid-it and Berkley Point.


----------



## voodoogreg (Dec 31, 2005)

Lmtfi said:


> I don't know that you can find them both in the same B&M store. (I think the web is FAR ahead of any B&M store on these items.
> 
> I use u-braid-it and Berkley Point.



I agree and guess I should edit it to include online shops just not many of the CPFer's that have only a few products to offer. VDG


----------



## carrot (Dec 31, 2005)

Lighthound.com has a good selection of paracord in different colors.


----------



## Mike Painter (Dec 31, 2005)

eBay frequently has large spools.


----------



## ghostrider (Jan 1, 2006)

Don't know where you are located, but K-Mart carries the Wellington Sportsman's cord (I've heard Wal-Mart does carry thier Survivor cord, but not all the stores do, and you have to dig for it). It's thinner than the standard para cord. If you have a either REI, or EMS locally you should really go in and check them out. They often have things in house that aren't listed on the web site (as far as cordage goes). 

You might try sending a PM off to some of the other members who specialize in that sort of thing. 

Here's a link you might be interested in:

http://spyderco.com/forums/showthread.php?t=15815

I'm pretty sure that what your looking for has been mentioned in there. The only problem is that it's pretty long, and you have to dig through all the info, but there is a lot of info there. Anything from instructions to sources for supplies. 

Good luck.


----------



## voodoogreg (Jan 2, 2006)

Thanks gentleman, between lighthound and some links i found most everything i wanted, plus the thin diameter paracord at the local camping outdoors shop and the knive forum you turned me on to ghostrider. Plus a bunch of cool knot's/weaving pages. 

I think I am gonna ditch my HDS clip
which i use mainly for the lanyard hole. With some thin para in that slot near backend tied up tight with one the many knot's I found on those knive forum links I hope to find a way to leave a hook for a 11mm split ring and the little swivel's I save off of key chain item's i can still wear it with my US Grand Prix lanyard (a little wider for comfort) and still have it safe, and easy to detach off the lanyard again, thanks bro's! VDG


----------



## ghostrider (Jan 4, 2006)

voodoogreg said:


> Thanks gentleman, between lighthound and some links i found most everything i wanted, plus the thin diameter paracord at the local camping outdoors shop and the knive forum you turned me on to ghostrider. Plus a bunch of cool knot's/weaving pages.
> 
> I think I am gonna ditch my HDS clip
> which i use mainly for the lanyard hole. With some thin para in that slot near backend tied up tight with one the many knot's I found on those knive forum links I hope to find a way to leave a hook for a 11mm split ring and the little swivel's I save off of key chain item's i can still wear it with my US Grand Prix lanyard (a little wider for comfort) and still have it safe, and easy to detach off the lanyard again, thanks bro's! VDG


Good luck with it VDG. When you finish, maybe you can post pics of your work in the thread I linked you.


----------



## voodoogreg (Jan 4, 2006)

will do! I will also post the name and link to the knot. there are several that i am even at this moment experimenting with, just want to get the right now, trying to find a bunch line type hitch that stays tight. 
There are many, and just wanting to make sure it's the best one. hopefully this morning or tonite.VDG


----------



## voodoogreg (Jan 4, 2006)

OK here is the set up 2mm green (not a fav color) paracord used with a small
swivel cobbed off another key chain ( always keep them, since I feel it will not tangle and take some strain off the item on the chain.) Anyway here's some pic's that were asked for.













not pretty but seems to works well! and the clip which didn't bother me as much as other's does feel a lot better. I also had the angle fixed so the ring clears the top of the light making quick to deploy in either cigar hold, or thumb on back.VDG


----------



## jtice (Jan 4, 2006)

Best place to get all the hardware is from CPF member Emilions site.

I get cord from www.ubraidit.com or www.countycomm.com

~John


----------



## Jumpmaster (Jan 4, 2006)

jtice said:


> Best place to get all the hardware is from CPF member Emilions site.
> 
> I get cord from www.ubraidit.com or www.countycomm.com
> 
> ~John



http://www.ubraidit.com/order.htm
"ubraidit" states on their website they are going to be closed from the 4th through the 17th(!)...so I decided they aren't really hurting for business and do not need mine!  (I also tend to not order from places that do not provide shipping costs online...been burned once over that and it's just not worth the time it takes to call or email and wait for a response...)

JM-99


----------



## voodoogreg (Jan 4, 2006)

I used a "bunt line hitch" for the knot on the light, and a angler's "perfection"
loop knot on the swivel/split ring end. I also seared the end's just a tad and the knot area to gain some more strength.
so far tight a drum and I had a active morning crawing under the house re-doing a broke pipe.

so far all's fine.wadda think? I really wish the paracord was black or camo, but I really
suggest checking out the knotting site: http://www.folsoms.net/knots/

cool stuff! VDG


----------



## greenLED (Jan 4, 2006)

The Rain Shed is a local B&M shop selling all sorts of outdoor hardware and associated parafernalia, but they also have a website now: therainshed.com

That's where I get my lanyard goodies.


----------



## voodoogreg (Jan 4, 2006)

greenLED said:


> The Rain Shed is a local B&M shop selling all sorts of outdoor hardware and associated parafernalia, but they also have a website now: therainshed.com
> 
> That's where I get my lanyard goodies.



Thanks G-LED, i will check it out. I appreciate all the thanks to all that posted
links also! VDG


----------



## Bogie (Jan 4, 2006)

www.strapworks.com

Mostly larger than you would be looking for but worth having

www.berkeleypoint.com

A site I found throu here


----------



## voodoogreg (Jan 5, 2006)

!) outta curiousity i was wondering whymy thread was moved? a similar thread posted later was not. No big deal just wondering.VDG


----------



## ghostrider (Jan 5, 2006)

voodoogreg said:


> !) outta curiousity i was wondering whymy thread was moved? a similar thread posted later was not. No big deal just wondering.VDG


Are you refering to the thread "custom lanyards"? 

Where did this one start out?


----------



## voodoogreg (Jan 5, 2006)

ghostrider said:


> Are you refering to the thread "custom lanyards"?
> 
> Where did this one start out?



duh!! I guess when they moved mine i thought It was still in "gen-FL" and thought the same with custom's lanyard's , I just didn't look which forum it was moved TO! , still thought it was gen-FL!! my fubar,,
carry on   VDG


----------



## voodoogreg (Jan 5, 2006)

voodoogreg said:


> duh!! I guess when they moved mine i thought It was still in "gen-FL" and thought the same with custom's lanyard's , I just didn't look which forum it was moved TO! , still thought it was gen-FL!! my fubar,,
> carry on   VDG



Well i do take that back, yeah mine is in "Knives/Multitools/Watches<br>Gadgets/Non-flashlight Electronics" but is of very similar topic. Both topic's deal with "lanyard's" both deal with suppy for making so I guess either or forum wise,, just the phrasing of the other post of "let me see your design's" would put in my mind of a gadget/knives forum more then mine. Not that I am arguing, honestly both in either forum togather would be benificial for lanyard making and supplier's IMHO. So _do_ wonder why the move? VDG


----------



## ghostrider (Jan 5, 2006)

I wondered about it myself. Maybe it's because the other thread talked about putting them on lights.


----------



## voodoogreg (Jan 5, 2006)

ghostrider said:


> I wondered about it myself. Maybe it's because the other thread talked about putting them on lights.



So was mine replacing the clip on my HDS B-60. again i just thought it benifical for both threads in the same forum, slghtly different, but many post's I found cool stuff on the other thread, and some links for cool URL's aren't on The other that are on mine. Again I not angered with the move just
it would imho be good for CPF by staying on the same forum people can gleen
much from both! But again no real problem. VDG


----------



## Jumpmaster (Jan 5, 2006)

voodoogreg said:


> So was mine replacing the clip on my HDS B-60. again i just thought it benifical for both threads in the same forum, slghtly different, but many post's I found cool stuff on the other thread, and some links for cool URL's aren't on The other that are on mine. Again I not angered with the move just
> it would imho be good for CPF by staying on the same forum people can gleen
> much from both! But again no real problem. VDG



You know, it's really not a big deal...someone doing a seach for "lanyards" on the whole website will see both threads in the list...

JM-99


----------

